# Research



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

So I've had interest in breed budgies for awhile and I want some time in the future in expand my flock of budgies. I would like some suggestions for researching the best practices for budgie breeding in case I end up deciding to breed my birds in the future.
Thank you


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There is quite a bit of info on the forum have you read all of that? Take a look at this and honestly answer the questions and that may help you to decide if it is something you really want to do. Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*After reading the link Cody provided, I suggest you read all of the stickies at the top of the breeding section of the forum as well as the budgie articles which are in the breeding section under articles.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok thank you. I dont plan on breeding any time soon. Its just something I want to research in case I get interested in it later in my life. 😊


----------

